# Is this NW0 OR NW1?



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 12, 2019)

Nw1


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 12, 2019)

zero imo


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Nw1


My friend mentioned that it looks like my hairline is receding, suicidal af rn ngl tbh


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 12, 2019)

Here


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Here


FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My friend mentioned that it looks like my hairline is receding, suicidal af rn ngl tbh


No nw1 doesnt mean its straight up hairloss. Majority of men are birn with nw1 like me for instance
Also when i look. Bit idk if you had a nw0 before


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> No nw1 doesnt mean its straight up hairloss. Majority of men are birn with nw1 like me for instance


My dad had thick hair at my age but he started balding around 35-40, my grandpa had all his hair when he died so it's a toss up on what wil happen to me


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My dad had thick hair at my age but he started balding around 35-40, my grandpa had all his hair when he died so it's a toss up on what wil happen to me


Same situation tbh. You tend to have the same hair as ur grandpa they say. I hope so in my case lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Bit idk if you had a nw0 before


I think I used to


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 12, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Nw1






would you say these hairlines are alike?
I wouldn't
Norwwod scale is a scale for male pattern BALDING
OP is not balding


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> View attachment 39708
> would you say these hairlines are alike?
> I wouldn't
> Norwwod scale is a scale for male pattern BALDING
> OP is not balding


But its not NW0 either is it? It looks like my hairline is a bit high, no?


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> But its not NW0 either is it? It looks like my hairline is a bit high, no?


technically there is no such thing as NW0
so it isn't NW0, it's just a hairline not affected by balding


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> But its not NW0 either is it? It looks like my hairline is a bit high, no?


nw0 is genetic, it's just what psl morons use to describe a low hairline, you're not balding


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

dotacel said:


> nw0 is genetic


So I was subhuman from birth


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 12, 2019)

Depends on how high your natural hairline is.


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 12, 2019)

It is normal adult male hairline. No visible signs of baldness


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My friend mentioned that it looks like my hairline is receding, suicidal af rn ngl tbh


He is right. Your hairline has that "NW3 in 10 years" look about it. Hop on Dutasteride NOW


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> He is right. Your hairline has that "NW3 in 10 years" look about it. Hop on Dutasteride NOW


FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK 
FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
Literally every time I go get my hair cut the stylist comments on how thick and health my hair is, I'm losing my only advantage over norms


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> Literally every time I go get my hair cut the stylist comments on how thick and health my hair is, I'm losing my only advantage over norms


first, don't listen to him
second, how old are you?
third, nw1 isn't that bad on its own imo, but it's bad as a sign of the balding process beginning, 
so when you're approaching nw1 then you might consider hoping on fin - my opinion of course


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> first, don't listen to him
> second, how old are you?
> third, nw1 isn't that bad on its own imo, but it's bad as a sign of the balding process beginning,
> so when you're approaching nw1 then you might consider hoping on fin - my opinion of course


18, and my hairline seems to have gotten slightly higher compared to me at 13-14


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

NW0 if by 0 you mean 0ver


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> NW0 if by 0 you mean 0ver


*GO



*


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 12, 2019)

No hairline for our midface lenght


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> *GO
> View attachment 39761
> *


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 18, and my hairline seems to have gotten slightly higher compared to me at 13-14


well hairlines "mature"
I wouldn't worry atm, but a photo every couple months to track if it hasn't started receding wouldn't hurt ;-)


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 18, and my hairline seems to have gotten slightly higher compared to me at 13-14


You’re so retarded for a 18 years older


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 12, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> You’re so retarded


Elab my guy



Vanillestorms said:


> a 18 years older


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 12, 2019)

NW0, it's probably the same hairline you were born with


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


>



I can't wait for this style of rap to change, love eggy though


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 12, 2019)

0.5 imo 

Don’t stress about it


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Apr 12, 2019)

What about mine though


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 12, 2019)

0


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Apr 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 0


who


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 12, 2019)

Do you feel it?
That slow, daunting presence, that's been bugging you for days.
You can't put your finger on it.
What on earth is it?
It reeks of misery and pain.
*He *is coming.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 13, 2019)

balds me


----------



## left2die (Apr 13, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My dad had thick hair at my age but he started balding around 35-40, my grandpa had all his hair when he died so it's a toss up on what wil happen to me


jfl for that 35-40 range
I started at 14-15 and im begging for the norwood reaper to give me some time. I havent even hit my best years yet


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 13, 2019)

looks fine. take pics every 3 months if i see a chabge hop on fin asap


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 14, 2019)

Could be either, depends on what it was like before


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 14, 2019)

What is the difference between 0 or 1 anyways lmao.

Hairs me.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 14, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> What is the difference between 0 or 1 anyways lmao.
> 
> Hairs me.


Apparently you're either born with NW0 or never have it. NW1 is mature hairline from what I understand.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 14, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Apparently you're either born with NW0 or never have it. NW1 is mature hairline from what I understand.


Mature hairline is a jewish meme.

If you recede then its over.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 14, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> What is the difference between 0 or 1 anyways lmao.
> 
> Hairs me.



Essentially nothing, the beginning of hairloss, most people don't notice/deny they are balding till nw2


----------



## androidcel (Apr 14, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Essentially nothing, the beginning of hairloss, most people don't notice/deny they are balding till nw2


----------

